# NCE Power Cab VS MRC Prodigy Express



## Artieiii

I am almost ready to make the move to DCC and have been doing some internet searches. I think I have narrowed the choices down to NCE power cab vs MRC Prodigy Express. I think I like the NCE Power Cab a little better but I hate that it can only remember 2 active trains in it's memory recall (please correct me if i am wrong on this). The MRC system remembers 25 which would be much better for my needs (I have 3 DCC engines and 2 more I want to convert). I like both systems with the handheld unit that could be stretched around my room for my planned ceiling shelf arrangement. I also like that the MRC system can easily be upgraded by the purchase of a wireless conversion (for $174 http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200498420) or 8 amp power boost (for $115 http://www.hobbywarehouse.com/Model-Rectifier-0001521-Prodigy-Power-Booster) and both the MRC and NCE systems can now use computer interface (MRC)http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dcc-prodigy.asp (NCE) http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/nce/nce223.htm

Please let me know if my research is incorrect 
For now I am leaning toward the MRC Prodigy Express unit but still not sure on the specifics.
-Art


----------



## tankist

MRC system is a working solution. this is what i entered the world of digital with. however there are several points that made me switch to NCE shortly after.
1. No decoder readback (major flaw imho. )
2. not compatible with JMRI project or any other computer control software other then their own limited proprietary solution.
3. runaway trains after shorts, unplugging it every time was annoying.

IMHO NCE all the way


----------



## Artieiii

Anton,
Thanks for the Input. That is the kind of info I need to make the right choice the first time. How do you get around the recall list of only 2 trains? Do you have a secondary CAB controller and if so does that eliminate the short recall list or do you have to buy the procab model? TIA.
-Art


----------



## tankist

ithere is no way around. but that is not an issue for me. IIRC the MRC Express has recall for 4 addresses and i kept scrolling past the one i wanted every time anyways. having only 2 actually made this feature more viable for me. and i also have to say that having recall doesn't make it comfortable controlling more then one locomotive. the way i get around this is a second cab - my android phone running train driver JMRI client software .


----------



## Batfink

Hi,
I have the Power cab, now regarding the re-call function heres what works for me.
When I have two trains running, 01 and 02 for example, I simply use the "select loco" function and type in the third loco 04, and get it going, so now the recall function only recall loco's 02 & 04, remember loco 01 is still running around. When I need to control loco 01 I use "select loco" type in 01, now the display reads a speed of 0 but 01 is still running at its previously assigned speed, then all you have to do is use the speed button to set a new speed, slow it down or speed it up, whatever.
Seems to work fine for me.
I have heard that NCE will be bring out a firmware update to increase recall to six locos.

Peter.


----------



## Artieiii

*What you Love/Hate about NCE Power Cab vs MRC Prodigy Express*



Batfink said:


> Hi,
> I have the Power cab, now regarding the re-call function heres what works for me.
> When I have two trains running, 01 and 02 for example, I simply use the "select loco" function and type in the third loco 04, and get it going, so now the recall function only recall loco's 02 & 04, remember loco 01 is still running around. When I need to control loco 01 I use "select loco" type in 01, now the display reads a speed of 0 but 01 is still running at its previously assigned speed, then all you have to do is use the speed button to set a new speed, slow it down or speed it up, whatever.
> Seems to work fine for me.
> I have heard that NCE will be bring out a firmware update to increase recall to six locos.
> 
> Peter.


Thanks for the info Peter. It is making more sense now. I think I should ask people what they hate and love about Power Cab and what the hate and love about MRC Prodigy Express.....It's looking more like NCE Power cab will be on my wish list. Thanks again.
-Art


----------

